# picked up a Griswold pan



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Picked up a griswold pan yesterday that's weird, not an ableskiver but a flat skillet with circle indentions....like crumpet or pancakes? I need to season it, but it's in good shape.  Also picked up a griswold muffin pan for a friend that needs serious cleaning....

My question is does this crumpet like pan have a name? was it designed for crumpets and how do you turn the 1/2 cooked whatever with that indention?


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

It sounds like the Griswold biscuit/poacher skillet.  Do an internet search and you'll find some other references and pictures to verify this is what you found.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

where? the 6+ sites I visited all had pix but no names for the photos.....the newer griswolds don't have this shape.

poacher skillet?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Does it look like this:

http://aboutcastiron.com/auction/griswold-plett-pan-drop-biscuit-pan-34-nr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep....drop biscuit huh....I was thinking more crumpet.....was not sure how you'd dig a pancake out of the mould to flip.

so drop biscuit you'd put in the oven.....we used to make drop biscuits with bisquick when I was a little kid....it's a softer consistency than patted and cut.  

Have you guys used this pan? if so for what and how did it work?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've never used that particular pan, but I suppose it would be quite like the abelskiver pan or flat griddle where if well seasoned and greased the food will be loose when it is fully browned.


----------

